# Creep feeders



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey guys! I’m expecting of bunch of kids in April. I need some ideas for a creep feeder. I’m not very DIY talented so anything that was easy to build or bought from a store or online. Please share pictures! If you bought it please say what brand it is and what website/store you got it from. Thanks so much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't mind spending some money, Premier has some nice panels with adjustable gates that you could make into a creep feeder.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

It doesn't need to be anything fancy, you just need to stop the bigger ones from getting in and the kids allowed in. I don't have a picture of mine mine set up but I have this calf creep feeder 







which I absolutely LOVE because I can put about a months worth of grain in it and not have to worry about them running out. Before that I just had a bunch or whatever feeders that would hold grain and I would fill them up everyday. Around it I just have a panel and then this gate......well not THIS exact gate but one pretty much the same. 








It allows the kids to squeeze in. Before that I just made the same general idea as this gate but made out of wood. I used screws so that I could play around with it if larger goats were able to get in. Just unscrew some screws and move the board and screw back on. I heard of someone else that used a pallet and just pulled off a board so the kids could fit threw. 
You could also look at the primer one and use the same general idea with some 2X4, some holes drilled and cut some rebar.


----------

